# Moth ID



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

This sucker was eating size! About 3.5" long, looked at google images closest I could find was some kind of hawk moth but none of them looked like an exact match. Any ideas?


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Were there two really short asian girl's standing there singing?


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

looks like the tomato sphinx moth in my guide


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I don't have time at the moment, but it's a variety of hawk moth I believe, like you say. I saw this one on my garage wall a few years back but I can't recall its exact name. It was huge.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Hawk Moth.

Cool Pic

Marc


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I finally found it. Poplar Sphinx Moth. Here's a link http://images.google.com/imgres?img...n&rlz=1B2GGFB_enUS222US227&sa=N&start=80&um=1


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

severus said:


> I don't have time at the moment, but it's a variety of hawk moth I believe, like you say. I saw this one on my garage wall a few years back but I can't recall its exact name. It was huge.


This one is a Pandora Sphinx.


----------

